# Changing toe strap on Salomon SPX PRO bindings?



## rsw (Apr 9, 2015)

I have some older Salomon SPX PRO bindings. One of the toes straps is broken. I have a replacement, but the SPXs are Fast Fit and I can't figure out how to remove the old one.

I know you need to remove the whole binding from the board, and the two plastic straps should push through the bottom. But since they are Fast Fit, the two sides don't come apart.

I'm pretty sure this is a simple process, but I can't figure out how to get the two sides apart.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Pop one of the pins out that holds the strap then feed the ladder through the ratchet.


----------



## ConnorB (Feb 27, 2021)

rsw said:


> I have some older Salomon SPX PRO bindings. One of the toes straps is broken. I have a replacement, but the SPXs are Fast Fit and I can't figure out how to remove the old one.
> 
> I know you need to remove the whole binding from the board, and the two plastic straps should push through the bottom. But since they are Fast Fit, the two sides don't come apart.
> 
> ...


RSW, I know it’s been some years, but do you still have the info for where you were able to get the replacement parts?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Your best bet will be eBay. Solomon hasn’t supported fast fit for years and no parts were available last time I checked


----------

